
C# Tutorials, Lessons, and Reference | Gimme CSharp - rueleonheart
http://gimmecsharp.blogspot.com/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dear ruelionheart,

I refer you to my article here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1606098>

Please - stop spamming Hacker News.

And let me just add that even though I simply _love_ getting the gorgeous
Russian girls on my screen, begging me for a date, showing me their assets, I
won't be visiting your site ever again.

Thanks.

